# "Banda" Cargo Plans



## R831814 (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone remember the dreaded Banda plans.

In Clan Line the 3rd mates job but getting the 2nd mate to record what was loaded during his cargo watch was sometimes difficult(MAD) 

Remember the last minute rush to get it finished at the last loading port so that it could be airmailed to UK in preparation for discharge.

Anyone have any disasters?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

That's spooky Reg, I was talking about cargo plans to a colleague at work the other day, and wondering what happened to all those multicoloured drawings produced by the Mates - did any get archived, and if so where ?


----------



## R831814 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not sure if any were archived. I seem to remember having a copy of one I did but have not seen it for years. It was probably dumped at a house move.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

They were quite clever for their time they could be used to run off individual plans for each discharge port.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Much better to sail on the mail boats where they weren't required. Everything southbound was loaded in Southampton when we weren't on board and north bound everything was bound for Southampton.....easy peasy !


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

As a Clan Line 2nd Mate in 1976, I was looking to move on and had an interview with T&J's, the Captain who interviewed me said "2nd Mate, easiest job on the ship, apart from the navigation you only have to do the cargo plans and look after the safety gear", right...next please.


----------

